# ISPConfig 2.2.28 released



## Till (5. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.28 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release updates ClamAV to 0.94.2 and PHP to 5.2.7.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Updated PHP to 5.2.7.
- Updated ClamAV to 0.94.2.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.28.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.28.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.28.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## lindesbs (5. Dez. 2008)

Update problemlos geklappt. Debian 4.0 von 2.2.27 auf 2.2.28

Danke !


----------



## lindesbs (8. Dez. 2008)

*"PHP 5.2.7 zurueckgezogen"*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/PHP-...lpha-von-PHP-5-3-vorgestellt--/meldung/120072

Und nu ?


----------



## Till (8. Dez. 2008)

Es ist nur magic_quotes_gpc betroffen, das wird aber von ISPConfig sowieso nicht verwendet und ist immer ausgeschaltet, daher ist ISPConfig meines Erachtens nicht davon betroffen.


----------



## lindesbs (8. Dez. 2008)

Danke fuer die Info


----------



## hunter999 (8. Dez. 2008)

Update problemlos geklappt.
Debian 4.0 von 2.2.27 auf 2.2.28

Danke schön !


----------

